

The Chandler Project (personal information organizer) - jefffoster
http://chandlerproject.org/

======
kehunt
Chandler is the project featured in Scott Rosenberg’s book "Dreaming in Code"
-- a thoroughly enjoyable book that explores why software development is so
hard. The story ends a little too soon, after several years of
experimentation, rewrites and failures. I wonder how they got from spinning
wheels to v1.0? Anyone know?

~~~
gjm11
Mostly scope reduction, I think.

------
lehmannro
As far as I know they're already working on Chandler v2.0 as a total revamp of
Chandler 1.0.
[http://people.osafoundation.org/~jeffrey/rearch_documentatio...](http://people.osafoundation.org/~jeffrey/rearch_documentation/)

------
chaostheory
I still remember when I first heard of Chandler on slashdot around 2001. It's
good to see it released; looks pretty nice too.

